# New tank/too heavily planted?



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

So I finally did my new guys new tank. I was going for that deep river style...like, driftwood, dark plants, so his color pops more. Does it look too heavily planted? I'm adding a background so he stops flaring at himself in the reflection, and Im using Seaview to glue it on.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks great to me. You have the right amount of plants IMO.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

The red lugwigia go from the left side, around the filter and to the back. It was one plant that I trimmed to two.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it looks great! I bet he loves all those plants to swim through.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah he's been dodging in and out of them...also nipped at this snail thats been in there.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

looks perfect to me


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Your ludwigia will turn BRIGHT red if you add more light but with just basic lighting it will stay just green. Either way they both look great! Good thing you tied the fern to the wood most people burry it which is no no! I would add a little more light though! I would completely take out the lid of the tank and have a really strong desktop lamp over it cuz that Ludwigia may outgrow your tank.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it looks just fine,but hay if you don't want it i'll take it lol!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!!!!

I don't think it's too heavily planted at all!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Acctually, the fern was already attached to the wood when I managed to find it at Petco


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

s3kshun62 said:


> Acctually, the fern was already attached to the wood when I managed to find it at Petco


Very cool find, then!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just stuck on a background with some SeaView. It looks great so far, and it's stopped him from flaring so much.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice tank!

Do u have new pics with the bg?


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Wow, i love how you decorated the tank! Im still new to the betta fish things so i was wondering....are those real plants?? if so what kind? haha please PM?


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

They are real plants, I believe the ones on the driftwood are java fern and the other is red ludwigia


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is his tank. It still is drying so I've got some painter's tape on it to keep it in place. It looks a lot better in person. I've also got my girlfriend's tank next to it, which I need to work on because she crammed it full of decor.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What is in her tank?


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well first its only a creamsicle molly...and an african dwarf frog. She's got amazon sword, micro sword..and then this coral/anenome ornament


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

The fish, which I figured was a molly.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cute little thing...temporary home for it, and then when she moves out and gets a larger tank, this may hold Unagi or another betta.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Never too many plants:lol:

I see her substrate is sand & yours is rock - have you noticed much difference on how well the plants grow?

Do you fertilize?


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I do use Aqueon plant food. So far it's worked. Her tank is basically new as far as substrate and plants go. I've got live wisteria and corkscrew in my puffer tank that is in sand and it shoots up like crazy. Her frog jumped out and died while I was at work today


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful! Very inspiring actually. Hmmmm off to the fish store!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

It's almost easier to work with a smaller space than it is a larger one. My family is looking to get a 20+ tank here soon and they have left me in charge of it all.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry about the frog  I have one at work & love him!

They are fast critters!! He's jumped out of the cup when I'm changing the water several times:shock:


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks really good, pretty betta too =)


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

He loves sleeping on the driftwood. I can wait to get a large tank, and just divide it. 3 tanks is taking up too many outlets.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Plants are fine, my only comment would be to see if you can lower the level of the gravel (to about an inch to an inch and a half); it'll be easier to clean out.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

The gravel is barely breaking a inch...it's acctually quite low.


----------

